# SECOND DEMO: Worst slogan ever!



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 24, 2022)

Today's combo build features a Underminer, Procrastinator, and Clalumeau in series. The party trick of this pedal is it can produce slowly ripping, squeaky sub-octave fart sounds. Cheers!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 24, 2022)

You always crack me up man.🤣


----------



## dawson (Mar 24, 2022)

Another brilliant masterpiece!


----------



## cooder (Mar 24, 2022)

Well, that's out there! Wild....


----------



## fig (Mar 24, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> slowly ripping, squeaky sub-octave fart sounds


Exactly how my wife described my midnight bathroom visits the other day. Do ya'll talk?


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 24, 2022)

I plead the fifth but it sounds like you may need to change your handle to prune.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 24, 2022)

I like how even the turd isn't down with drinking the doodoo milk. He's like "the fuck you doin, man?!"


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 24, 2022)

This demo's for you @fig !

__
		https://soundcloud.com/paul-eliasson%2Fcoockoo-for-crap

A little backstory, @Mentaltossflycoon came up with the name Bootie and the Hoefish for this pedal. While brilliantly hilarious, I felt it got too far away from the fart theme. This demo is also in honor of his awesome suggestion.


----------



## dawson (Mar 24, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> This demo's for you @fig !
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-eliasson%2Fcoockoo-for-crap
> ...



Dude, holy shit!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 24, 2022)

dawson said:


> Dude, holy shit!


I know. Counting down the minutes until my account gets banned for that abomination.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 25, 2022)

Andy Martin couldn't outshine that masterpiece of a demo!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 25, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> This demo's for you @fig !
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-eliasson%2Fcoockoo-for-crap
> ...


I'm sitting in my living room laughing out loud, hard, loud enough the neighbours may complain...
...and I'm not even big on "fart humour".

What's more, some of the less flatulent noises sound great, useable even.
And even better, no DSP or triggered samples ala the other commercial "Fart" pedal.


----------



## fig (Mar 25, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> This demo's for you @fig !
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-eliasson%2Fcoockoo-for-crap
> ...



Wow! No one has _ever_ written or sang a song about me....unless you count the occasional and reluctantly lame Happy Birthday song. I like this _way_ better, thank you! 🥰 

_After Sonny's contract was up with General Mills, he went from job to job, doing cameos for Heckyl & Jeckyl and Captain Crunch. His career came to a screeching halt with the passing of progressive school nutritional guidelines. Pulling himself from obscurity, Sonny started a Porta-Potty business and through a few favors from his former connections, was able to land a nice studio contract. _

I'm guessing the above explains.......a lot.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 28, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm sitting in my living room laughing out loud, hard, loud enough the neighbours may complain...
> ...and I'm not even big on "fart humour".
> 
> What's more, some of the less flatulent noises sound great, useable even.
> And even better, no DSP or triggered samples ala the other commercial "Fart" pedal.


I take offense that you're not big on fart humor! I see you one fart song and raise you a fart tracked video, sir!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 28, 2022)

Don't take offense @Pauleo1214, _au contraire_! You have succeeded where others have failed! 

🌬️


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 28, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> I take offense that you're not big on fart humor! I see you one fart song and raise you a fart tracked video, sir!





https://imgur.com/l7w2bg8


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 28, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Don't take offense @Pauleo1214, _au contraire_! You have succeeded where others have failed!
> 
> 🌬️


In truth, I didn't. I needed a flimsy excuse for my video!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 29, 2022)

Delighted I was able to accommodate ...









I feel ssssso used!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Mar 29, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Delighted I was able to accommodate ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does my cat Herbert. He didn't want to be Santa Claws for the 2021 Christmas card, but here we are. I'm a horrible person, I know.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 29, 2022)

That outfit belongs with Santas Anonymous, but aside from that... HANDSOME HERBERT! 😻


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 20, 2022)

Are the above settings the actual ones used for getting that crappy sound, I mean, for getting that delightfully nuanced farticulation?

I've got the Underminer and Chalumeau, and a BYOC Lazy Sprocket PCB ... and a friend has given reason to possibly assemble these three as you have done.

Is it possible to get the ... flatulence, without the Slow Gear?


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Apr 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Are the above settings the actual ones used for getting that crappy sound, I mean, for getting that delightfully nuanced farticulation?
> 
> I've got the Underminer and Chalumeau, and a BYOC Lazy Sprocket PCB ... and a friend has given reason to possibly assemble these three as you have done.
> 
> Is it possible to get the ... flatulence, without the Slow Gear?


Approximately. 

On the chalameau, 
Blend- cranked to max
Delay- minimal
Tracking- minimal
Depth- adjust to taste (affects pitch)

Slow gear
Both controls at 1 o clock or at max. 

Underminer
Filter- 1 o clock to 4. 
Blend - 3 o clock. 
You can have glitch on or off. 
2 down switch definitely engaged. 

You can omit the Lazy Sprocket (Slow Gear) but the subtle volume swell really lends to the fartiness of it.


----------

